# Which laptop amongst two options- War of Ci5 5200U vs Ci7 5500U



## swiftshashi (Apr 23, 2015)

Under some corporate offer, HP has offered us(Coal India Employees) the option of choosing between two laptops. The company is offering laptops of value upto 70000 *for free*. To make a long story short, these are the two laptops which I am considering.


Option 1- HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Rs.66490 Price in India - Buy HP 15-K201tx Envy (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U27PA) Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Option 2- HP Envy 15-k203tx Notebook (5th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U29PA) Rs.74590 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-k203tx Notebook (5th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (K8U29PA) Online - HP : Flipkart.com


Now the funny part- There is a discount of 2k on Core i7 model and a whopping discount of 26k on Core i5 model. This isnt cash discount, but I will have the freedom for buying anything from their store.

Hence the confusion.
Ark.intel tells me there isn't much of a difference in the two-  ARK | Compare Intel® Products


So I hope there's not much that I am loosing by getting the Core i5 model??

Regards and thanks in Advance

Shashi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't think they'll be offering it for free. The amount may be reduced from your salary somewhere. IMHO, get Lenovo Y50-70 as it has an actual quad core i7 compared to the ULV i7 and DDR5 860M compared to the DDR3 850M in both of the HP laptops. It would cost around 75k, so let the company pay 70k and you pay the difference.

ULV i7 is nothing but higher clocked ULV i5.


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt reply.
I wish I could, but HP has won the bid for the offer. Lenovo didn't even qualify as probably it didn't offer ADP in its models for 5 years term. 

CIL is offering it for free, no deduction. The condition is that initially laptop should be in company's name and that you can own it by paying 5% of its value after 3 years.

Here is the link-
*ssl.www8.hp.com/h41268/live/index.aspx?qid=24454


Anyways, coming back to the point, as you may now know that I am tied between these two models. So which one to choose?? 

There is a discount of 2k on Core i7 model and a whopping discount of 26k on Core i5 model. So I guess I can safely go for Core i5 and buy goodies worth 26k ?? There isn't much I am losing other than slightly low frequency and 1MB cache memory.

Regards

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ULV i7 is nothing but higher clocked ULV i5.



Exactly 

- - - Updated - - -

Let me also state that a certain Core i5 model of Apple is also in contention. Some people are ordering that. But I am opting against it as I am not comfortable using a MAC. Infact have never ever seen it in person. Plus its specs are useless other than the retina display.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

swiftshashi said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> I wish I could, but HP has won the bid for the offer. Lenovo didn't even qualify as probably it didn't offer ADP in its models for 5 years term.
> 
> CIL is offering it for free, no deduction. The condition is that initially laptop should be in company's name and that you can own it by paying 5% of its value after 3 years.
> ...



Go with the i5 model instead for 40k-ish price. FHD screen + 850M in that range is much VFM.
Do post the list of goodies they are offering. I wanted to know how much they are worth actually. 

And about the last part, a 65k macbook doesn't even has the hardware of a 45k laptop.


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Go with the i5 model instead for 40k-ish price. FHD screen + 850M in that range is much VFM.
> Do post the list of goodies they are offering. I wanted to know how much they are worth actually.
> 
> And about the last part, a 65k macbook doesn't even has the hardware of a 45k laptop.



 The model apple has offered is worth 1.05 lacs, which they are offering at 70k. This deal is directly from Apple India and no dealer is involved.


Coming back to point,
They have told I can pickup anything from their store worth 26k. Hence I have thought of these things. Their quoted price of freebies is a bit more than market.
1. WD Elements 2 TB worth 6.5k
2. HP Wireless Mouse Combo- 1k
3. HP MU-06 battery for my DV6- 3.5k(Current battery is perfectly fine, though more than 3.5 years old, it still gives 3 hours of reading time online. Still purchasing this anticipating any requirement in future)
4. HP 120W Adapter for DV6-4k( same reason as Battery, purchasing for future)
5. Cooler Master U3 Plus Cooling Pad- 2k
6. Samsung 850 EVO 250GB- 9.5k

Do let me know if anything is useless. 

Total-26.5k(They have agreed to round it off to 26k)


So for 70k cost to company(zero from my pocket), I am getting,
1. Laptop with 5th Gen Core i5, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 4GB GTX 850M GPU
2. Original Softwares- Office 2013 Pro, AutoCAD 2016, Kaspersky Internet Security
3. Goodies worth 26k
4. 5 Year Warranty plus 5 year ADP plus One year Insurance

I will have to invest in caddy and wires for making DVD writer external though.



Thanks SaiyanGoku Buddy,
decision is made.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

IMO, ask them to replace the stock thermal compound on CPU + GPU with IC Diamond instead of using a cooling pad while retaining the 5 year warranty + 5 year ADP + 1 Year insurance. You won't require any cooling pad with that if you keep the vents free from obstruction. 

I doubt you'll require the 120W adapter for your DV6. Get a gaming mouse + KB combo or headset instead of that.

Also ask them for Windows 8.1 installation disk and disks for other licensed softwares for free.


----------



## swiftshashi (Apr 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, ask them to replace the stock thermal compound on CPU + GPU with IC Diamond instead of using a cooling pad while retaining the 5 year warranty + 5 year ADP + 1 Year insurance. You won't require any cooling pad with that if you keep the vents free from obstruction.
> 
> I doubt you'll require the 120W adapter for your DV6. Get a gaming mouse + KB combo or headset instead of that.
> 
> Also ask them for Windows 8.1 installation disk and disks for other licensed softwares for free.



Is the IC diamond avaiable in India?? Any links for the online store would be helpful


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2015)

swiftshashi said:


> *Is the IC diamond available in India??* Any links for the online store would be helpful


I really doubt it 
You can get Noctua NT-H1 instead. Avoid anything with a metallic base.


----------



## ashi1589 (Jun 11, 2015)

swiftshashi said:


> The model apple has offered is worth 1.05 lacs, which they are offering at 70k. This deal is directly from Apple India and no dealer is involved.
> 
> 
> Coming back to point,
> ...




I also have the same deli ma between the two models. Could you tell me where 

Original Softwares- Office 2013 Pro, AutoCAD 2016, Kaspersky Internet Security
Goodies worth 26k
5 Year Warranty plus 5 year ADP plus One year Insurance

were offered to you. So I could get some similar offer from the local re seller in my city.


----------

